# New Cryptocoryne tank



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

I had a 15 gallon tank sitting around that used to be a reef tank so I decided to turn it into a Cryptocoryne jungle. I've been hooked on cryps lately. Not sure what it is about them, but they've become my favorite plants lately! This has been a relatively low budget tank, using mostly equipment I already had.

Tank: 15 gallon (24 x 12 x 12 in.)
Light: Finnex FugeRay
Filter: AquaClear HOB
Heater: Jager 50W
Flow: Maxijet-400
Co2: DIY for now (may go pressurized later)
Substrate: worm castings base topped with sand and gravel mix 

Plants: These are just the species that came to me with solid ID's. I've got quite a few others in there that I acquired unlabeled from the LFS. I've got hunches on what some of them are, but Crypt IDs are tough so I'm not going to put money on it. Here's the ones I know for sure:

C. hudoroi
C. wendtii (several varieties)
C. undulata
C. crispatulata var. Balansae
C. affinis 
C. parva
C. albida
C. nurii
C. pontederifolia
C. cordata

There are a lot of smallish green crypts that I suspect may be a combo of lucens, lutea and/or petchii. 

No livestock yet aside from snails.

April 2


March 8


February 22


February 8


January 29


January 19, 2014 - first plants are in


January 18, 2014 



Clay, dolomite and potassium sulfate as substrate additives. Not sure if these will really make much difference, but figured I'd give it a shot!




Began by trying to boil this stuff, but that was making a mess so I just threw it in the tank (almost boiled it over onto the stove - that would have got me into trouble...)



Mixing in some red clay. This is variety is supposed to have a high iron content.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

And all filled up. Added a playsand cap and some stones collected from a local stream. Also a little courser gravel to give it a naturalistic look. I filled it up super slowly with a drip tube and didn't have issues in terms of cloudiness or stirring up the dirt.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

First plants in.



More cryps in. Going through some algae growth at this point.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

And where it's at today. I've gotten through the melt phase on some of them and now it's time to sit back and wait for things to grow in!


----------



## 46740 (Jul 10, 2011)

Great looking tank! Cryptocorynes are definitely my favorite plants. At the moment, I have C. parva, undulata, lucens, wendtii, spiralis, and balansae.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment! I'm trying to find a few more cryps, hopefully some of the less common types like nurii. Sounds like you've got a nice collection started.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

I love the riverbed look with the sand and rocks. I'll be keeping an eye on this one for sure.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Phil Edwards said:


> I love the riverbed look with the sand and rocks. I'll be keeping an eye on this one for sure.


Thanks Phil! I've enjoyed checking our your tank threads as well.

I had a look at some photos of Cryptocoryne habitats and was somewhat surprised to see them inhabiting many rocky, relatively fast-flowing streams. This is the sort of look I was going for. I think I will add a little more coarse gravel around the larger rocks to help with that effect. Perhaps a small powerhead as things grow to boost the flow as well.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Crypts love flow, especially larger crypts like Pondertiifolia and ballansae, when I still had both in my tank, I ended up needing a power head to blow directly on to them and in about a month it was astounding how much larger and healthier all of the growth was. Just be sure to keep a mental note on what is where if you plan on ever selling cuttings, especially the wendtii and undulata varieties, as crypts can often be hard to tell apart when they grow in. Your crypts will thank you for the soil and additives that you put. The more iron the better. 

Good luck mate! Things are off to a great start,
Joshua


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

pianofish said:


> Crypts love flow, especially larger crypts like Pondertiifolia and ballansae, when I still had both in my tank, I ended up needing a power head to blow directly on to them and in about a month it was astounding how much larger and healthier all of the growth was. Just be sure to keep a mental note on what is where if you plan on ever selling cuttings, especially the wendtii and undulata varieties, as crypts can often be hard to tell apart when they grow in. Your crypts will thank you for the soil and additives that you put. The more iron the better.
> 
> Good luck mate! Things are off to a great start,
> Joshua


Thanks for that awesome feedback. I will try and bump up the flow. Your 20 gallon tank was an inspiration for this back when I was planning it! 

And I think I already mixed up some wendtii vs. undulata because they all dropped their leaves and then started to regrow. They had green leaves and now they all look similarly bronze. Those two looked virtually identical when I got them...ugh. I should be able to keep the rest straight.

I'm going to add a few more pics of individual plants and maybe you can chime in on some possible IDs if you get a chance.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

And Joshua - seeing your 4 ft long balansae made me wonder if this species was a poor choice for my 15 gallon tank! I may need a bigger tank sooner rather than later...


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I was also dosing very heavily and had very high light with pressurized co2, so you might find yours doesn't grow as large. An alternative would be crypt Spiralis, grows a little more like vals, and not quite as tall. 

Or another alternative would be to get a few larger crypts like C. Pondertiifolia, or C. Usteriana in addition to your soon to be C. Cordata rosanervig. Having all those in the back edge of the tank and having the wedntii's/ undulata/ all the other medium growers in front of them. Ballansae and c. retrospiralis both really need a 20"+ tank in height in order to achieve good looking growth without over crowding. Even with 20" you are still going to get bending leaves, probably closer to 26-30" to get straight standing leaves that don't touch the surface. 

As far as ID's go, its a lost cause to identify between mixed varities of wendtii, except for maybe red versus green. I would just sell it and your undulata as Crypt miscillaneous sp. Its really hard/impossible to ID those just form leaf shape/ color. Its one reason why I like to "pod" my crypt in groups, unless it is an easily recognized crypt such as parva or lucens versus wendtii. I really do like the scape you have going on though man. The rocks make for a very natural appeal.


----------



## Oto Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

That is so cool. I recently got a crypt and love it. Ever since I have been wanting to get more. I was thinking of putting a lot of crypts and anubias in one tank.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

pianofish said:


> I was also dosing very heavily and had very high light with pressurized co2, so you might find yours doesn't grow as large. An alternative would be crypt Spiralis, grows a little more like vals, and not quite as tall.
> 
> Or another alternative would be to get a few larger crypts like C. Pondertiifolia, or C. Usteriana in addition to your soon to be C. Cordata rosanervig. Having all those in the back edge of the tank and having the wedntii's/ undulata/ all the other medium growers in front of them. Ballansae and c. retrospiralis both really need a 20"+ tank in height in order to achieve good looking growth without over crowding. Even with 20" you are still going to get bending leaves, probably closer to 26-30" to get straight standing leaves that don't touch the surface.
> 
> As far as ID's go, its a lost cause to identify between mixed varities of wendtii, except for maybe red versus green. I would just sell it and your undulata as Crypt miscillaneous sp. Its really hard/impossible to ID those just form leaf shape/ color. Its one reason why I like to "pod" my crypt in groups, unless it is an easily recognized crypt such as parva or lucens versus wendtii. I really do like the scape you have going on though man. The rocks make for a very natural appeal.


Yeah, I figured with such a small tank I will need to do a lot of swapping out plants as things grow larger. I like your idea of adding in some C. usterteriana and/or C. pondertifolia to replace the Balansae later on. Though I don't actually mind the look of the taller crypts bending over in some current at the surface of the tank. They often grow emersed so I can't imagine it wouldn't grow well that way. Might shade some stuff out I suppose.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Any thoughts on what the low growing light green crypt is in the very front left of the tank? It's started to develop a nice dark stripe down the center of the leaf on the newest growth. It's sort of to the left of some parva and bronze wendtii.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oto Guy said:


> That is so cool. I recently got a crypt and love it. Ever since I have been wanting to get more. I was thinking of putting a lot of crypts and anubias in one tank.


Go for it! Crypts and Anubias are some of my favorites as well. Super low maintanence compared to stem plants.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is the plant I'm referring to - crypt experts, what is this? These might be emersed leaves from the nursery.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Well Its a little hard to say my friend. I want to say it looks like Petchii but as I said earlier, its nearly impossible unless you grow a crypt emersed and get it to flower to tell its true species just from leaf shape/ color, unless its a strictly unique leaf shape/color. It could also be a variety of wendtii though soo... not sure haha. It looks pretty though
Joshua


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, I hear ya about the IDs. Well whatever it is, it's nice looking. Actually found it at Petco of all places. The leaves are only about 1 inch long or less. I'll have to see if it starts putting out larger leaves or stays this compact.


----------



## sophieydg (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks awesome! Super natural.


----------



## Alan79 (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice tank. I just started a primarily crypt tank on the weekend with juvenile crypts i had in another tank. I didn't have enough crypts to make it crypt only. I may try Parva as a foreground eventually (when i buy some) and remove the Pennywort i have in there to fill a gap at the back. I will have to find another crypt variety for the background. I may try C. Cordata Rosenverig for the veins it shows on the leaves which will differentiate it from the others. I have C. Lucens C. Red undulata and C. Brown Wendtii The Wendtii is the only one that is really growing tall, the rest are growing new leaves mostly. The best thing about Crypts in my opinion is that they don't require weekly pruning. Love the pics. Good luck with it as it fills in.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for compliments, Alan. Sounds like you've got a sweet tank going!


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Couple of updates to this tank:

1.) I dosed the tank with Safeguard, a dog de-wormer. I was having a serious green hydra problem. Tanks walls were covered. This stuff completely took care of the problem. 

2.) I added a Maxijet-400 to increase the flow. I hate the way this big powerhead looks in such a small tank, but my primary objective here is good plant growth, and aesthetics are sort of second place. I think the flow will really help and it is keeping the extra tall balansae leaves in the corner in a tidy direction, which I like. 

3.) I added some super sweets crypts that I got from a great member on here! Added in C. affinis, C. nurii, C. pontederifolia and C. cordata. We'll see how they grow.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

When I added the new cryps I had to move some things around. I pulled up some smaller plants and found really great root growth, as well as lots of new runner just beginning to form off the rhizome. Looks like they are liking the soil and additives.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

One more showing nice big roots that grew through the sand into the soil. I probably get a little too excited about root growth.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Left side shot - wendtii varieties have transitioned to the current tank conditions well and most have put out at least two or three new leaves in the last two weeks or so. C. parva seems to just sit there and with every new leaf, one drops off. This stuff does seem to grow/acclimate slower than the others.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

And right side shot. New C. nurii and C. affinis are towards the middle of this shot. C. crispatulata var. Balansae has been growing very fast - leaves are already too tall so I'm going to have to figure out how long this will stay in here. C. albida on the far right has also been growing fast and the new growth has taken on a nice bronze color. This was light green in another lower light tank. I really enjoy this plant.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

And here's a shot of the middle back, where I've planted a lot of wendtii 'red' and undulata. This stuff was completely melted to the rhizome when I got and it has bounced back well. I'll probably have to thin out this patch before too long, but I like the dense look for now.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Close up of the C. albida, showing the nice bronzed leaves, and the brand new C. nurii to the left. The C. nurii has super cool looking leaves, really glad I scored some of these.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

C. balansae showing lots of new leaves. This might be the faster grower in the tank right now. Less than two weeks ago none of the leaves reached the water surface.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

And this might be the most exciting update of all. The other day I had been doing some drinking and decided to also do a little internet shopping. I impulsively bought a Mr. Aqua 33.6 gallon measuring 25 by 18 by 18. This will be Crypt tank 2.0 in a few months when I have it all set up. I'm going to probably sit on it for awhile as things grown in the 15 g and then move it all over to this new tank.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

I was hoping to discreetly put the 33.6 into the closet so the GF didn't think I was setting up another tank and blowing all my money. Unfortunately, the thing arrived in a box the size of a refrigerator and she couldn't get in our out of the apartment because it was blocking the door. She called me to move it out of the doorway. So much for keeping this tank on the down low....


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats some nice plants you got there friend  The nurii looks really sick next to the albida. And that is some baller ballansae growth you've got there. And hey man, root systems ain't no joke. I get so pumped when I see some of my root systems that grew all the way across the front to back glass haha. Look in my journal for the pic of my ballansae that I took out, it was one of my proudest root systems heh. I must request pics of the front tank shot, and where the affinis metallic red went to, you've got soo many plants its hard for me to distinguish lol. 

Looking good my man,
Joshua

Jimney Crickets batman! That is one nice impulse buy lol


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

pianofish said:


> Thats some nice plants you got there friend  The nurii looks really sick next to the albida. And that is some baller ballansae growth you've got there. And hey man, root systems ain't no joke. I get so pumped when I see some of my root systems that grew all the way across the front to back glass haha. Look in my journal for the pic of my ballansae that I took out, it was one of my proudest root systems heh. I must request pics of the front tank shot, and where the affinis metallic red went to, you've got soo many plants its hard for me to distinguish lol.
> 
> Looking good my man,
> Joshua
> ...


Thanks Joshua! Your plants totally completed this tank. I'm pretty stoked to see how they do. I don't think I can possibly squeeze in anything more, so I'm just going to let it grown in for awhile and slowly get the other tank going. 

Kind of hard to see, but the affinis metallic red was planted on the right side in front of the two largest nuriis. It's right behind a rounded shaped rock in the photo I put up of the right side. I'll try and get some better pics to show you where it's at. I tried to give it space, but things are packed in there!

And, yeah I had a little remorse at first about dropping the coin on that new tank... but whatever. It will be super sweet once it's set up. I mean I could be spending all my money on drugs or something, so I figure impulsive fish tank purchases aren't so bad, right?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

That's the way to do it man. I have a 2, 60 gallons that're sitting in my room waiting to be setup. But I'm just having fun letting my 20 gallon completely fill in while I slowly acquire all the parts to do my 60 gallon the right way, (ati t5hos, sump tank, co2, the works) haha. 

But the plants really are looking great man. Tere is just something so natural looking about crypt only tanks. There is nothing quite like Ballansae waving in the flow. 

Also, on your c. Parva. It won't really apread anymore than you have it planted. It's one of those 1 for 1 kinda plants that drops leaves as it gets new ones. Is just buy three more pots full of parva to get a thick carpet. 
Joshua


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

pianofish said:


> That's the way to do it man. I have a 2, 60 gallons that're sitting in my room waiting to be setup. But I'm just having fun letting my 20 gallon completely fill in while I slowly acquire all the parts to do my 60 gallon the right way, (ati t5hos, sump tank, co2, the works) haha.
> 
> But the plants really are looking great man. Tere is just something so natural looking about crypt only tanks. There is nothing quite like Ballansae waving in the flow.
> 
> ...


Sweet, I'm looking forward to seeing your 60 g set up. I hear ya about taking it slow and doing it the right way. I'm going to use pressurized Co2 on the 33.6 and will try and make it nice and clean in terms of equipment. 

Seems like the most challenging part of the crypt only tank is a nice looking foreground. Not a lot of different options in terms of plant selection like there are for the foreground and background. The parva just doesn't seem as interesting to me in terms of leaf color and shape as the other species. Plus, as you've said, it mostly just sits there. I'm almost thinking that a bare sand/gravel foreground might be the solution but I'll leave the parva and hope it settles in some more. I've seen a few tanks were it really took off but I think it took years for that to happen. The other crypts are already throwing up runners after two weeks in the tanks, so I guess it's just a super slow grower.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh man, I don't know how I missed this! I see you've been hit hard! Nice Mr Aqua, crypts will do that to you. I just got 3 new tanks to expand my emersed collection & already think I need to go with larger tanks. You've already got a great start here! This is gonna look awesome as things start to fill in. 

I've got to agree with Joshua about C. parva. If you want more, go ahead and add it! Haha... I've got it as a carpet plant in my 20L. I started out with I think 6 pots, lost probably a pot's worth as it transitioned after planting & that's about what I've still got 9 months later. I think if given plenty of time(years!) it will slowly start to spread. The few I've had to relocate just recently appeared to be small plants with only a single leaf but had root systems 4-5in long! Your substrate is far more likely to provide better results than then the black diamond/onyx sand mixture in my 20L.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments! Growing crypts emersed sounds like fun, but I don't event want to think about that! I'm trying to keep this hobby in check at least a little bit. Years ago I had a small greenhouse where I was growing carnivorous plants, orchids and bromeliads. Once I've settled down I envision a greenhouse and hitting the crypts hard. 

My experience with the parva I had has been that the largest plants with the most developed root systems seem to do OK with the transition. The smallest plants have been the worst to acclimate and I've lost probably lost two or three so far that just melted completely. These had like two or three leaves and almost no roots. So perhaps one key to keeping them happy is to not go overboard dividing up the tiny plants from the pot. If they're attached at the rhizome, keep them attached and just separate into two or three larger clumps rather than a dozen tiny plants. And yeah, just buy a ton of pots to begin with! I started with three which only kind of does it justice.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Johnson18 - just checked out your crypt collection! Wow! Super jealous. You've done an amazing job with all those plants.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

If you really want to do it justice, I would suggest getting 10 pots for the area that you have. Check this guy out. He got what you are looking for in his tank. 
www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/38785-Attempting-a-Cryptocoryne-parva-lawn-again

That's my parva dream haha. Granted it cost a pretty penny. At $50 for 10 pots it's really not that bad considering the amount we pay for other crypts. 

Yeah Johnson's got it goin on haha. Lots of cool crypt setups. 
Joshua


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Holy smokes, that's a lot of parva! Wonder how that worked out for him long term. 

Not sure if I want a totally planted foreground or some sand showing. I kind of like the sand look for now so might just see how the parva does for the time being. I considered a foreground of another plant type but don't really want to diverge from the crypt theme.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I think you're absolutely correct about not wanting to split parva down too far when planting. I think that was a huge part of my problem. I plan on redoing my 20L later this year with a different substrate, I will add several more pots of C. parva to the foreground when I do this. 

Joshua- I've seen that before too, very impressive! There are a couple members here that have gotten decent parva lawns, not quite like that though! I've gotta get some of those affinis 'met. red' & cordata 'rosanervig' from you! 

I really enjoy keeping emersed tanks, they're incredibly simple. I started my first with a spare heater and light. Many of these plant with flourish under pretty low light in an emersed set up. There are several people here who keep them in almost no tech tanks with cheap dome cfl figures. Although many are quite impressive under super high light too! I'm in the planning stages of expanding my emersed system, just posted the first set of ideas! 

I'd love to have a greenhouse full of tropical plants too!


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone have good ideas for fish that would be in keeping with the SE Asian stream theme that I am going for here?

I'm thinking about a few rasboras, but haven't settled on anything.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quick update - new FTS on the first page. Crypts are growing in well and I'm seeing lots of runners popping up. I have a few new plants - some C. hudoroi and some more C. affinis. I am basically treating this tank like a grow out tank to house plants in preparation for the new 33.6 crypt tank. 

On that note, I moved this 15 g tank into the kitchen so I could work on setting up the new 33.6. I'll probably make a new thread, but here is the new stand and tank in the location of the old tank. I hacked up a four foot table and made it into a little stand that fits the new tank.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Couple of growth shots. Sorry for the crappy quality. 

New hudoroi in the back. Hoping this acclimates well. 


Balansae getting way too big for this tank. 


Top down showing nice color on the albida and some new growth on the nurii. the nurii has put out a new runner since I've had it which is cool. I think the affinis and nurii were getting a bit too much light, so I shaded the light in this area, hence the yellow hue to the photos. 


Front left top down. This one is starting to look like a bronze wendtii over time. Seems like my high light turns everything into a bronze wendtii!


Another shot of the right side.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Only challenge so far has been a little bit of hair algae, probably due to the high light and substrate leaching plenty of nutrients. I pulled out a few rocks that were getting hairy, but haven't taken any serious measures yet to combat it.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Another FTS. Not the most exciting aquascaping, but my goal here is to get good plant growth and then I'll worry about making it look nice for the tank upgrade.


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Very interesting. I have never seen a tank crypt only. I like it!
Good luck...


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah, you have to be really into crypts to want a tank with nothing else in it.... it is a little odd perhaps!


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quick update on my crypt tank. New FTS on the first page. Excuse the pot in the foreground. I tried to pull it out for photos but the dang thing rooted into the soil and would have made a mess.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

C. nurii spathe. Sorry it's hard to see in the jungle!


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

And my first Bucephalandra. B. lamandau I believe it is. This things are tiny!


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Not a whole lot of excitement with this tank, just good growth. Lots of runner popping up. The C. hudoroi acclimated well with no melt. The C. albida turned from bronze to green because I lowered the light intensity. Getting ready to move all these plants into the new 33.6 g tank within the next two weeks or so. This little tank was shortlived but a lot of fun.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh and I recently dosed a little bit of algae fix into this tank to combat some hair algae that popped up. It worked very well with no adverse affects on the plants (no livestock in this tank aside from snails).


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Very cool! I've never seen a crypt-only tank.

I think it looks really nice! Very natural and you've got some excellent growth!~:bounce:


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

pewpewkittah said:


> Very cool! I've never seen a crypt-only tank.
> 
> I think it looks really nice! Very natural and you've got some excellent growth!~:bounce:


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

very unique scape. your collection of crypts amaze me. I expecially like the left side of your tank. is that crypt hudoroi on the left front centerish??


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

jmf3460 said:


> very unique scape. your collection of crypts amaze me. I expecially like the left side of your tank. is that crypt hudoroi on the left front centerish??


Thanks for the compliments! The C. hudoroi is actually behind the crypt you mentioned. It has a bright green leaf color. There is also one hudoroi behind and to the left of the C. nurii spathe. 

The plant you mention was an unlabelled LFS purchase. It may very well be a C. wendtii variety, but it has maintained much more bullated leaves than the rest of the C. wendtii in the tank. High light seems to do this. It could very well be something else entirely though.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

hmm, I see the hudoroi in the back now, very interesting on the unlabeled plant, looks like nurii x hudoroi almost.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey this is looking great. I see you are in Boulder. I have a small collection of crypts. Maybe 8 varieties. Maybe we could do some trading sometime.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

jmf3460 said:


> hmm, I see the hudoroi in the back now, very interesting on the unlabeled plant, looks like nurii x hudoroi almost.


Yeah, I really like that plant whatever it is.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

BruceF said:


> Hey this is looking great. I see you are in Boulder. I have a small collection of crypts. Maybe 8 varieties. Maybe we could do some trading sometime.


For sure. Let me know if there is something you might want - I have some extra plants kicking around that I'd be happy to trade.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been rather hesitant to try cryps species because of the 'dreaded melt' but your tank is so lovely I might just have to give that plant family a try soon.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

they do melt sometimes, but they always come back.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Give em a try! I've probably only had about 10% of my cryps melt, and some where emersed grow or sat around when shipping. If they are grown submerged your chances of melt go down quite a bit.

As Jacklyn mentioned they do grow back super fast as well.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Beautiful tank. That huge center piece crypt surrounded by all the smaller crypts looks amazing. Since crypts don't need too much light, I would let the plant on the right take over the surface of the water. It'll give it that enchanted forest look.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Beautiful tank. That huge center piece crypt surrounded by all the smaller crypts looks amazing. Since crypts don't need too much light, I would let the plant on the right take over the surface of the water. It'll give it that enchanted forest look.


Great idea and thanks for the feedback. I have been covering some of the light with tape to reduce the output. The tall plant should do essentially the same thing as it covers the surface.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Any updates?



Thanks to this tank, I started my own crypt tank. I have some Vals and Blyxa in there too that I'll probably replace with other variety of crypt in the nearby future.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, we want updates!  How is everything going?


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Good news and bad news:

Bad news is I pulled all the crypts out of this tank. 

Good news is I set up a new crypt tank in a 33.6 gallon Mr. Aqua rimless.

I will post a teaser pic in a second here. I just got it planted a few days ago.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Any updates?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this tank, I started my own crypt tank. I have some Vals and Blyxa in there too that I'll probably replace with other variety of crypt in the nearby future.


That is awesome! Really glad my tank encouraged you to start a crypt only tank. 

My new tank is almost crypt only - one java fern and one Bucephalandra in there (but they are all from SE Asian streams, so I figure I'm still OK adding those in and keeping to the theme)


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

rajah_22 said:


> Good news is I set up a new crypt tank in a 33.6 gallon Mr. Aqua rimless.


Now we definitely want updates! Sounds like it has some awesome potential! I really like the look of those Mr. Aqua tanks! I keep looking online(unsuccessfully) for the MA-610 like OVT's but then I remind myself I've got a different project to focus on(my emersed rack build)! Besides, every time I find them in stock I don't have the cash to spare but when I've got the cash no one has them in stock!


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok, here are a few quick photos of crypt tank 2.0. Probably should make a new thread for this puppy. It has dual Finnex fixtures, compressed Co2 and a big old canister filter. Worm castings substrate topped with sand. I think there are about 15 crypt varieties in there.








[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

woops, should've cleaned the glass a bit better before those photos...


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

That is awesome. 

After looking at your tank, I now know I need some c. balansae and some c. parva.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> After looking at your tank, I now know I need some c. balansae and some c. parva.


Thanks! Yeah, those two are among my favorites. The parva seems to take a little while to get going, but once it does it's a really great plant for the foreground. 

Any pics of your crypt tank up?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's a quick cell phone pic I just took. Newly set up 20g high hence the temporary filter used to clear up cloudy tank. 

Not sure of the names but it's around 5 of the tall 14"+ crypts in the center, 15 bronze,red and green Wendtii surrounding it and some Vals ,Blxya and marbled sword.


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice start! I like that light - is it a halogen? 

Some parva would look great in the front there. You might add a few larger rocks or some wood too.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Walmart clip on light with a 10w cfl modified to work on the 20h. 


Some hard scape is definitely in the near future.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Any updates? Would love to see an update photo.


----------

